
Disrupting the Liquor Inventory Industry with Meteor and React - markoshust
http://info.meteor.com/blog/disrupting-the-liquor-inventory-industry-with-meteor-and-react
======
markoshust
Chanj FLOW is a mobile app designed to solve liquor inventory for bars and
nightclubs. Frustrated with the existing liquor inventory systems for
nightlife venues, we sought to create a new solution that was simpler, more
efficient, and affordable. The app is available for download on the iTunes App
Store. In this post, I'll talk about the technical decisions we made while
developing the app, why we chose to build it with Meteor and React, and how
Meteor's 1.4's recent updates have delivered even more value.

